# Soy allergies, anyone?



## jkath (Feb 27, 2008)

Last summer I finally found out why I got sick so often, and my eczema got worse- (and my Doc wasn't any help - it was through my own trial and (MANY) errors)

Anyway, turns out I have to steer clear of soy. Doesn't sound so bad till you realize how many things contain soy (that really don't need it!) I've cut out nearly every processed food, and almost all boxed cereals, salad dressings, cookies, chips, you name it. Even vegetable oil is soybean oil. 

Also, almost every chocolate item has soy. But, I have found that some chocolate syrups don't contain it, and I've also found (*insert singing angel sounds here) a company that sells soy-free chocolate chips - and they are fantastic!!!

Even most bakery's packaged breads (with some exceptions of sourdough and the occasional french) have it.

I've resorted to eating out much less, and paying even more attention to what I cook with. Even those cooking sprays that are so easy to use when you're greasing/flouring the pan have it. They say "olive oil" or "canola oil", but they use soy for an emulsifier. bummer. 
Good thing is, butter is still king in my house

I also use a lot of canola oil. A lot of people are afraid of it's use, but all those internet rumors are just that, thank goodness.

Anyway, for any interested, here's more info on the subject: Healthy Ideas


----------



## redkitty (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm glad you found out what was making you sick.  And you are so right, soy is in so many things...sooo many.  I found a chocolate company here in the UK that makes dark chocolate without the soy.  I'm not allergic to it but I pay attention to ingredients.  And cutting out processed foods is a good thing, just far more time consuming!

Really happy to hear you feel better!


----------



## jkath (Feb 27, 2008)

redkitty said:


> ....And cutting out processed foods is a good thing, just far more time consuming!


which is why I think I have even more fun cooking and baking!



			
				redkitty said:
			
		

> Really happy to hear you feel better!


Thank you so much


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 1, 2008)

And avocados don't have any soy in them!!!!   Wow jkath - I never knew soy was in so many things either.  I'm glad you found out what was wrong though.  My dog is allergic to a lot of things.  She got into something recently that she was allergic to and oh boy was her skin a mess!!!!  But homemade salad dressing is better anyway!  LOL


----------



## jkath (Mar 1, 2008)

My dad always had aloe plants growing around the house, and whenever the dog had a skin rash, he'd break off a piece and rub it all over the area. Worked like a charm, and if the dog licked it, it didn't hurt.

(BTW, regarding my allergy, I also have found that I cannot have onions (green are fine).


----------



## Inferno (Mar 4, 2008)

jkath said:


> Last summer I finally found out why I got sick so often, and my eczema got worse- (and my Doc wasn't any help - it was through my own trial and (MANY) errors)
> 
> Anyway, turns out I have to steer clear of soy. Doesn't sound so bad till you realize how many things contain soy (that really don't need it!) I've cut out nearly every processed food, and almost all boxed cereals, salad dressings, cookies, chips, you name it. Even vegetable oil is soybean oil.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe I'm a bit off on this but by soy, does it include soy sauce? A fungal agent used in making it is _Aspergillus oryzae,_ so you could be allergic to that. 

Many packaged foods have various preservatives so you could have an allergy to that and not to the actual food. 

You may be glad to know that allergies change over time. Say you're 6 and you have an allergy to watermelon. When you're about 30, that allergy can be gone. My example:

I used to have bad allergies to grass pollen. Now, I have none. Hmm... that's sounded pretty lame. OK, pay no attention to that example.


----------



## jkath (Mar 5, 2008)

yep - soy sauce is a really harsh one for me. You are definitely right on the age thing - I had no allergies to any foods till I was around 19 (that was many fresh citruses), salt reactions after baby #2, then onions around age 39 & all this soy stuff at 40. It's getting worse as I age! I do have to remind myself that I am still very fortunate: my sister hasn't been able to eat meat for 25 years - and she really liked it


----------



## Inferno (Mar 6, 2008)

jkath said:


> yep - soy sauce is a really harsh one for me. You are definitely right on the age thing - I had no allergies to any foods till I was around 19 (that was many fresh citruses), salt reactions after baby #2, then onions around age 39 & all this soy stuff at 40. It's getting worse as I age! I do have to remind myself that I am still very fortunate: my sister hasn't been able to eat meat for 25 years - and she really liked it


 
Salt is important in the body (as you probably know), so hopefully that one can be resolved. I love meat, so that'd be horrible for me.


----------



## dianabell (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not allergic to soy but it makes me retain water weight.  My hands swell and I get puffy.  

I'm also gluten intolerant.  I don't have celiac disease.  I can have a little flour in gravy about once a week but anymore than that and I'm tired and depressed all the time and I swell up way more than with the soy.  I basically feel like crap if I eat much of it.  

I know it sounds crazy but I experimented by going on and off it several times.  

I'm glad you found out what makes you feel better.


----------



## jabbur (Mar 9, 2008)

My niece is allergic to just about everything.  Soy is one of her biggies.  You can try pure corn oil.  Also, check online stores.  I know there are things available where you fill the bottle with your own oil and it will spritz the pan for you like the commercial sprays do.  You might try M&Ms.  I know that is one chocolate that my niece can eat without a problem.


----------



## jkath (Mar 10, 2008)

Inferno said:


> Salt is important in the body (as you probably know), so hopefully that one can be resolved.


oh if only! I love the taste of salt, but it burns (and swells up) my tongue and the pain lasts at least a day or more. Fortunately, with age, I have been able to use about 1/4 of a tsp. in a pot of soup or stew and I've been okay.


jabbur - I'll re-try m&ms - they were quite a favorite, especially the dark ones. Thanks!


----------

